# Winter photography gloves - Vallerett - Help



## JRPhotos (Nov 28, 2018)

I live in Maine, in our winters can get pretty cold. I have some really nice military mittens with a furry patch on the back of the hand and they are great- I've been using those for awhile but would prefer to keep them for non-photography work.

I'm looking at the Vallerett gloves, I like that the finger tips pull back but I don't like how they measure warmness. 

Any advice or experience with Ipsoot Photography Glove or Markhof Pro 2.0 Photography Glove?


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 28, 2018)

I don't have own experiences, but maybe this test of gloves willl help:
https://petapixel.com/2018/04/19/my-quest-to-find-the-best-photography-gloves/


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 28, 2018)

All gloves are bad in cold weather. Use them as liners in a good pair of mittens so that when you are done shooting, you can put your hands back inside the mittens and warm your hands up.

BTW, you can also get battery powered heated mittens


----------



## JRPhotos (Nov 28, 2018)

Photorex said:


> I don't have own experiences, but maybe this test of gloves willl help:
> https://petapixel.com/2018/04/19/my-quest-to-find-the-best-photography-gloves/


Hi, I had read that earlier. I should have been more detailed- between those two gloves I wonder if one would be better over the other has far as bulk and heat go... no one sells these in stores to buy.

I do like the idea of a liner and then get some mittens that open up at the fingers.


----------



## monikapanday (May 29, 2019)

the great feature of Markhof Pro 2.0 Photography Glove 

non-slip grip, 
thermal insulation,
ultra breathable materials,
windproof and water resistant,
removable index and thumb finger caps
*Markhof Pro 2.0 for 2019: Premium Gloves for Everyday Use in Mid Winter**, *if you could accept these truth disadvantage I think you'll have your own answer

but still have some “disadvantage” 

1st thing:
While Markhof is windproof and water-resistant, they aren’t fully waterproof.
So, this means that if you’re out in the rain, your hands will get wet.
(Still warm though.)

2nd thing:
These gloves are NOT touchscreen compatible.
This might be a deal breaker for some people but that’s basically the trade-off in order to have extra warmth when wearing Markhof Pro.
(To be able to use your smartphone/camera touchscreen LCD, you’ll need to remove your finger caps.)

3rd thing:
These gloves are suitable for every day use in MID winter.
I certainly don’t recommend using this product for harsh temperatures below 15ºC (5ºF).


----------



## Valvebounce (May 29, 2019)

Hi JRPhotos. 
I have the Vallerett Markhof Pro 2.0 gloves, they are nice gloves, I have used them around 0°C, and through to +15 on windy days where holding large lumps of magnesium will chill the hand rapidly, they are great for that scenario, I’m not sure I’d want to push them as low as -15°C (5°F) I think they would struggle to provide enough warmth though this is just speculation based on my use scenario. 
I like that the finger tips fold back and are firmly held out of the way by the magnets, I like it more that the gloves are fully usable to drive a 7DII and every other Canon camera I can lay my hands on plus the lens switches etc. On the other hand I have a pair of sheepskin gloves (with wool on the inside) and they can drive the cameras too but I have to take them off if I need a finger! 
Every thing said above about the disadvantages is pretty much accurate though I think the not touchscreen compatible would be true for all gloves thick enough to be winter proof? I would add another disadvantage and that is that the non slip rubberised pattern (that is supposed to look like a specific mountain range somewhere) gives the effect that the coating is failing even when brand new! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

